# Help! I want to buy a Mei Tai - sooo many choices!



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm wasn't much of a babywearer with my first two, as I only had a NoJO sling and it stunk! So uncomfortable! I'm on the go so much now with three and the double stroller is such a pain in the rear. My older two can hold hands and walk, but I am wearing myself out with the NoJo sling. I've looked at a bunch of Mei Tais online and think this is what I want to try. I'm bottlefeeding now, so that isn't an issue for me, I just want something really comfy and versatile. (I b'fed the other two but after the NICU I could not get Abby to latch well, and with her reflux she spit all the breastmilk up anyway. I pumped for 3 months so I could mix the milk with cereal in her bottle, but when I started back to work I gave it up. Don't know why I always seem to need to explain that, but I don't want to seem like a bad mom..)

Anyway, after that tangent, my question is this - what is the best Mei Tai out there? I just want something in cotton or courderoy for everyday use. I looked at the reviews and the ones most people liked were the Sachi carriers, Kozy Carriers, Doodlebug Carriers and Freehand Carriers. Another one I saw when I googled was Kolamo Carriers (http://www.kolamo.homestead.com/). Any opinions out there? I need help!

(Oh, and I'm pretty short- 5'2"- and busty, so that might be a consideration as well.)

Thanks!


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I think you'll be happy with any one of those! I have the Sachi, Freehand and Kolamo and tried a Kozy briefly. They are all great carriers and all well made and durable.
The Freehand has the least amt of headrest but that's the ONLY drawback-I love her fabrics. If you want one quick then Sachi is your best choice I think.
It really comes down to 2 things w/ these specific carriers IMO: body size and fabric choices. The Kozy has the largest body then the Freehand, Kolamo and Sachi (I think that's the order in descending size). If that isn't a big deal then go with the fabric you love!
Good luck,
Ann


----------



## npace19147 (Feb 15, 2005)

Another factor I think is the straps - how padded they are. I have a Sachi and a Doodlebug and the Sachi straps are much more padded. I like them both for different things. If you really want one asap you can check out Lisa at Sachi's site - www.sachicarriers.com and look at her ready to ship choices - she has some beautiful new ones up there! Can you tell that I've been eyeing them recently? And I already have a second Sachi on order... :LOL


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

I know freehand has some in-stock right now that she made for a Ren Festival that she might be willing to part with for an on-line sale, so that would be quick. Since you're short, her shorter body style might work well for you, too. Her carriers are beautiful and well-made. I prefer the angled straps rather than the ones that go straight across the top.

I have a Kozy that I love, too. It sounds like you already read the reviews so you know how awesome it is.


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a Sachi and a Kozy and I love them both for diffrent reasons, the main diffrences are:
the padding: Sachi has much more
the body size: Kozy is larger
the shoulder strap length: Sachi straps are longer
the angel of the straps are diffrent.
the top curve: Kozy has a more pronounced curve, Sachi has a *slight* curve, almost none at all.

I have a really good comparison photo of my Kozy and Sachi together (the Sachi laying on top of the Kozy). PM me with your e-mail if you woudl like me to send it to you!

Really, I think you could order either and be totally happy!








: Melissa


----------



## bunsmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi. I just bought and started wearing (last week!) the mei tai from meitaibaby.com

I love this and the prints are wonderful, it was also shipped very fast.

My baby loves this carrier, and I have tried (and also liked) two fleece pouches from Kangaroo Korner, tried and didn't like the Sutemi and the Native carrier. This is the only carrier that she will not fuss in and actually seems to love.


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Melissa,

My email is [email protected]. I'd love to see comparison pics. You said you use them for different things. I'd like to use it for some housework (basically during fussy time at dinner), grocery shopping and taking walks. What different things do you use yours for?

Thanks, Tamara


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Tamara- I e-mailed you with the pics, but am also posting here for other readers.

I dont really reach for my diffrent carriers for diffrent activities, I just reach for them for diffrent reasons, like the Kozy fits better in the diaper bag because it does not have so much padding. I will also choose one or the other based on what I am wearing so I match!








: Melissa


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I recently got a Mei Tei from MeiTeibaby.com and I am really happy with it. It is beautiful. The straps are lightly padded. I have no other MT's to compare it to, but I like it. They have a lot in stock, which was a major selling point for me- I needed something ASAP.


----------



## comfortblessings (Mar 4, 2005)

does anyone have a mei hip carrier they can let go of please let me know thanks


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

I decided to go with the Sachi. I emailed Lisa, who was so prompt, and she said if I didn't want one of the ready to ship carriers I could pick another one with natural straps and she'd get it out to me on Monday or Tuesday. So I ordered the sage dragonfly print (which is the exact same fabric as the diaper bag I ordered off ebay from a WAHM over a year ago!). I can't wait to get it! I'll post pics next week.

Thanks for all your help, y'all.


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

hi, I have two mei tais. My favorite I got off of ebay--the seller's id was
cgarrettdesigns. Her mei tai was much thicker and bulkier material than some others I've seen. I didn't like this at first, but after just a few wearings of them both, I noticed that the straps of the 'other one' had permanent creases, and were folding in on themselves and thus too narrow and sort of cut into my shoulders.

CGarrettdesigns has four-inch angled straps, not padded (not necessary, truly, if straps are wide/sturdy enough). The fabric is double or triple strength and heavy duty cotton twill. I like that the straps, when wide/sturdy enough distribute the weight very efficiently.

Also, I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Ultimate Baby Wrap the most, it's been in constant use since dd born 1 year ago.

good luck!


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, my Sachi arrived today and I LOVE IT! Woo hoo. Took Abby to Target and she was happy as a clam and I still had hands free for the other kids. Yeah! Thanks for your help, y'all. I tired to attach some pics of dh and I wearing Abby, but couldn't figure out how. Oh well.


----------



## justpickles (Jul 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo*
I recently got a Mei Tei from MeiTeibaby.com and I am really happy with it. It is beautiful. The straps are lightly padded. I have no other MT's to compare it to, but I like it. They have a lot in stock, which was a major selling point for me- I needed something ASAP.

I have been looking at these, and I'm curious how they measure up to the kozy. What size is it? From side to side and top to bottom?
Thanks!
Tammi


----------

